# Darla Ann



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

So miss Darla didn't take when I tried to breed her in December but then my buck got sent back after he broke a window in the new owner's house! Lol! She is only 3 months but she is starting to show and is getting a tiny udder going! She is the last to kid so I figured I'd throw her up here!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww....she's cute  She looks like a shorter,stockier oberhasli


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty, she's pretty big already. How far along do you think she is?


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I only bred her twice. Once in Dec and once in Feb.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

If she took in December she'd be much bigger or already kidded. No exact date though. Just a month.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute doe! Hope you get some lovely babies from her!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you! Daddy was a super tiny pure bred nigie! I'll try to finds pics of him!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

This is Loki at 12 wks. He is the sire of Darla's babies!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok so I am wrong about dates! She could be a month farther along! My hubby put her in with the buck in January for several hours because he noticed her teasing him through the fence! Lol! He totally forgot about it! We had only had him back a few days at the time and I had him separated because I thought that they were all bred!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Pic on left is 5/12 pic on right is 5/14.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Babies are coming!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I think my Darla had a false labor! She was having obvious contractions and then stopped. I was worried that babies were comingg too soon. She still had ligs and her bag is no where near what it usually is when she's about to kid. I'm going out to check her again in a few.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Janie was acting like that...I went in to check...had a kid coming "a** backwards". I had to help open cervix...so be aware! Good luck!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I checked and babies are not even close! Vet thinks she was just in some pain. Her hips spreading and what not. I've never seen her act this way before kidding. I have had her for 4 years and this her 4th kidding and she's usually pretty easy to read!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Udder's a bit fuller, ligs are softening up, and her belly in a lot wider! She's also has thick clear/white goo off and on for 3 days now.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Miss Darla is HUGE! Top pic is 5/20 bottom is yesterday!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Udder comparison pics! 1st pic is 5/20 2nd is this morning! And a vulva pic from today! I can't wait to see these tiny little guys!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Pics of the ever growing belly! And of course pooch and udder!

























First pic is 5/28 second is today!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Babies soon!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She still has a "bit of a waist", I watch for that to disappear and then it's usually "show time"! Obviously, pretty close, though! Good luck!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah that's what I'm watching for. She is just so huge that when she does drop that belly's gonna hit the floor! Lol


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

She's as big as a house! She has a little bit of amber goo but not much else has changed except the size of her belly! 

View attachment 32037


View attachment 32036


View attachment 32038


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

You're pics aren't showing up for me, but if she's any bigger than she was in the last pics, I don't see how she hasn't popped yet!!! Good luck, Darla Ann! Squeeze those kids out!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, she doesn't look to have dropped that belly yet, but her udder is looking good. It's not full, but it's getting there.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Everyday I wonder how much bigger she can possibly get! Lol! She's such a tiny goat! Only 19 in at the shoulders! Her belly is wider than she is tall!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Babies have dropped, ligs are gone, udder is full and Miss Darla is super restless and barely eating! Yay!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh and she's licking everything in sight! Lol!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds like babies soon!!!!!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

That's Great!! Babies very soon!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Darla Ann had 1 girl & 2 boys! First 3 pics are of the little girl, 4th pic is both boys, & 5th is of one of the boys! Will get better pics up later. I LOVE the girl's markings!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

YAY!!! Good job, Darla Ann!

Those little kids are too cute, congrats!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats!!! They are all so cute! I just love that little girl. :3


----------

